# Crazy home heating cost



## Dilly (20 Nov 2013)

Hi, 
I am currently renting a house with LPG bring fed into the estate privately by Calor. Im sure most of you are aware that LPG is fairly expensive. 
House is approx 1300 sq foot, last year we turned on heating for less than 2 hrs a day and bill was colossal. 
This year we have a new baby and I am led to believe there is going to be a hard winter!! any suggestions on alternatives for us? Fire is run by gas also. Heaters?? what type of heater is less costly on ESB? Obviously I am considering a move but right now its not possible
Thanks


----------



## Shane007 (20 Nov 2013)

Dilly said:


> any suggestions on alternatives for us?



Move!

I'm afraid communal tank fed LPG is the most expensive form of heating. The supply companies in these situations always charge a fortune for their LPG in these situations.

The only battle you have is to fit a condensing boiler, zone the system with time & temperature control & insulate the house as much as possible. However, as a tenant your landlord would have to do all this.

Speak to your landlord & see if he will do so, otherwise move.


----------



## vandriver (20 Nov 2013)

Could you define colossal?


----------



## mathepac (20 Nov 2013)

Dilly said:


> ...  Fire is run by gas also. ...


It's probably cheaper to burn cash in the grate than to run one of these. Maybe a bottled gas heater would help reduce costs but make sure the room is adequately vented.


----------



## Dilly (22 Nov 2013)

massive as in 400 plus per bill. which is scandalous - I spent 3 hard winters in the city with gas heating and never had a bill like that! 
The more I think about it a move is probably best. I'm sure the landlord hasn't money to invest in changing the heating system and hes been open and honest that he is hoping to sell the house in the next few years and is on interest only to help him pay the mortgage on the property. 
I was hoping to hold off on a move but your right its probably the only option as I dont have cash to be throwing around like that. 
Thanks people


----------



## Leo (25 Nov 2013)

What's the BER rating of the building? Assuming you haven't been there since before 2009, you are entitled to a copy of the BER cert. When you go to look for your next accommodation, get this information before you commit.


----------

